# Vantage VHP wiring



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

First post!

I recently purchased a used 2013 East Cape Vantage VHP, while the boat has been great I've had a couple issues with wiring. I'm not complaining, these things happen with used boats, especially saltwater boats. Most of the wiring stuff I've been able to fix with some soldering and heat shrink. The only persistent issue is the Garmin 740s would power down every time I started the Evinrude 150HO. I had the starter/house battery tested and replaced at Autozone but it kept happening. I just got in the habit of waiting to turn the GPS on after cranking the outboard. Well, the wife and I went out to the local lake this past Saturday and the GPS wouldn't even power on. I'm assuming it could be the fuse/fuse block since I noticed some corrosion on the top left three fuses but I have no idea how to check what is wired into what terminal (it's not labeled). I'm pretty terrible with wiring and only know how to solder from messing around with it while learning to weld in high school. 

A replacement blue seas fuse block is $40 off amazon and I will probably have to spend a whopping $2 in fuses, so no biggie. I just need a schematic so I know what goes into what and so I can label them for the future.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Check that your ground wires are tight and no corrosion on any of the wire terminals.


----------



## EddyR (Jul 31, 2019)

Goose said:


> First post!
> 
> I recently purchased a used 2013 East Cape Vantage VHP, while the boat has been great I've had a couple issues with wiring. I'm not complaining, these things happen with used boats, especially saltwater boats. Most of the wiring stuff I've been able to fix with some soldering and heat shrink. The only persistent issue is the Garmin 740s would power down every time I started the Evinrude 150HO. I had the starter/house battery tested and replaced at Autozone but it kept happening. I just got in the habit of waiting to turn the GPS on after cranking the outboard. Well, the wife and I went out to the local lake this past Saturday and the GPS wouldn't even power on. I'm assuming it could be the fuse/fuse block since I noticed some corrosion on the top left three fuses but I have no idea how to check what is wired into what terminal (it's not labeled). I'm pretty terrible with wiring and only know how to solder from messing around with it while learning to weld in high school.
> 
> A replacement blue seas fuse block is $40 off amazon and I will probably have to spend a whopping $2 in fuses, so no biggie. I just need a schematic so I know what goes into what and so I can label them for the future.


----------



## EddyR (Jul 31, 2019)

Give Kevin and the guys at East Cape a call. I'm sure they can and will help you identify the wiring.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

What Eddy R said, Call Adam at East Cape.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks guys. I had already texted Kevin but we weren't able to link up for a phone call. I just replaced the blue seas fuse box and installed all new fuses. I just took a picture of the old fuse box and put the same amperage fuses in the same locations. I have no idea what anything is wired to but everything works like new now.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry, just saw this goose. I too had the same GPS on my VHP. The unit always shut itself off when the motor was turned on. It’s not the boat, it’s the GPS. I installed a simrad and it’s no longer an issue.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Make sure the power cable isn’t getting pulled down and worked loose


----------

